# Shoreline Gigging



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Posted this same question in the middle of another thread, kinda got buried without a response. So figured I would make a new one and get some others opinions. I just moved down here and used to gig with my dad about 15 years ago in Biloxi, but new to this area obviously.



Would the new area just opened up with the shoreline going from Pensacola beach to Navarre beach be a good idea. I figured its more of a solitary area away from the tourists and there is ALOT of shoreline to walk back and forth between. I work till 11pm at night and was thinking about going straight from work out one night that way I could hit them around tide change and have a nice bright moon one night, and doing this one a weekday night I would think there would be that much more less people.



Also is the bay side worth a crap for flounder either? Or just the gulf side?



Yall think this would be a feasible and good idea?


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have always gigged in the bay side around panama city and ft walton, haven't been in p-cola don't know there. Wading you don't cover near as much ground but it is bettter than not going. I've always had luck with them in anywhere fromsix inches of water to about 2 1/2 foot of water, anything deeper than that it's hard to see them while wading. Good luck to ya and don't forget to :takephoto


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *stonedv8 (3/15/2009)*Posted this same question in the middle of another thread, kinda got buried without a response. So figured I would make a new one and get some others opinions. I just moved down here and used to gig with my dad about 15 years ago in Biloxi, but new to this area obviously.
> 
> Would the new area just opened up with the shoreline going from Pensacola beach to Navarre beach be a good idea. I figured its more of a solitary area away from the tourists and there is ALOT of shoreline to walk back and forth between. I work till 11pm at night and was thinking about going straight from work out one night that way I could hit them around tide change and have a nice bright moon one night, and doing this one a weekday night I would think there would be that much more less people.
> 
> ...


I dont see why you couldnt gig flounder down either side of that strech of shorline be it on the gulf side or the icw side. As far as the tourist disturbing the flounder I dont see that being an issue. We used to gig flounder in the gulf near the old pavilion (Johnsons Beach)were there were litterly 100 people swiming and splashing in the water all day long.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *stonedv8 (3/15/2009)*Posted this same question in the middle of another thread, kinda got buried without a response. So figured I would make a new one and get some others opinions. I just moved down here and used to gig with my dad about 15 years ago in Biloxi, but new to this area obviously.
> 
> Would the new area just opened up with the shoreline going from Pensacola beach to Navarre beach be a good idea. I figured its more of a solitary area away from the tourists and there is ALOT of shoreline to walk back and forth between. I work till 11pm at night and was thinking about going straight from work out one night that way I could hit them around tide change and have a nice bright moon one night, and doing this one a weekday night I would think there would be that much more less people.
> 
> ...


I work 3-11 shift alot and I'm always looking for someone to go after work during the week. Hit me up if you want to go.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ive always wanted to try this so if ya ever want company im game


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

For whoever is interested, I would be game on weekends and Weekdays in a couple of weeks, when I start this new job. I've been a few times, by myself, on the bay side. But, I have never been on gulf side. I have a yak to put a battery and lights on. LOL, I used to throw a battery in a backpack, tie a light to a piece of styrofoam and push it with my gig. That worked pretty good . I wore cargo shorts ,so I would have a place to put my beer, when I found a flounder to gig. That worked pretty good too.

I'm a Crimson Tide fan, but I won't mention anything about a 35-0 beating.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmmmm - utilizing a boat by paddling/poling OR Walking in knee-deep water to gig flounder????

Row VS. Wade!


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Your fired! that was a horrible joke. lol


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

im game anytime i want a flounder and i have never stuck a fish


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I would love to give it a shot (wading for flounder)... never done it before...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I've killed a bunch of flounder while wading. Not really any different than being in a boat.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (3/19/2009)*I've killed a bunch of flounder while wading. Not really any different than being in a boat.


How many is "a bunch" to you.............two? oke


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Death From Above (3/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (3/19/2009)*I've killed a bunch of flounder while wading. Not really any different than being in a boat.
> ...


I'm no founder slayer like you, but I get my share.:moon

I've limited out a time or two.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell, that would be a bunch to me! I've never really tried fishing for specifically flounder....I just catch them on accident. So two would be a good day......lol Sad I know.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I prefer wading, but the water is only 50 yards away from my back door. That makes it alot easier than loading a boat up, towing it, putting it in the water, getting it back out of the water, towing it home, and unloading it. I'm good with the one, two, orthree I normally get.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Herculined (3/19/2009)*I prefer wading, but the water is only 50 yards away from my back door. That makes it alot easier than loading a boat up, towing it, putting it in the water, getting it back out of the water, towing it home, and unloading it. I'm good with the one, two, orthree I normally get.


Yep.... 2 or 3 flounder are plenty to feed the family.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

i wanna go damn it i love to wade fish so wading for flounder sounds fun p/m me if any1 wants company any day any time


----------

